# Bone - whole or ground up?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

I have another couple of questions  

In reading some of the other posts I have noticed a lot of people seem to get their RMBs ground up into mush for lack of a better word.
Feeding all the meats in a such a soft state seems a bit of a waste, the dogs don't need to chew anything but it would stop bone pieces getting stuck I guess.

Today I found some Turkey drumsticks at the supermarket which were quite reasonably priced. I have not been game to feed chicken drumsticks due to the bones being so sharp and spiky. 
I have no idea what the turkey bones will be like but was wondering if it would be better to put them through a meat grinder (and perhaps the chicken drumsticks too).

I had an emergency trip to the vet with my pup when he was around 12 weeks old because he had a piece of bone stuck in his rectum - I did not know that he was just very constipated and straining to poop ( he must have found an old marrow bone piece or something and swallowed it) we were lucky the vet was able to remove it without surgery and it did not pierce his bowels or anus 
Now I'm really scared to feed bone, the only ones I buy now are brisket bones which are very soft.

So I guess the question is - should RMBs be fed whole or ground up? Or does it depend on the bones used?
All the MM I get is ground or diced.
I'm sorry about all the questions and the long post but I'm still very new to this whole Raw thing, (my dogs still do get kibble because I'm not confident I will be able to do the raw properly yet, and sadly I also find it tricky to get a constant supply of raw meats)
I really appreciate the help from you guys on here


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are people who feed ground because they are just more comfortable feeding that way. Some may also give their dogs occasional whole RMB like a turkey neck, pork neck, etc so the dog gets the benefit of a whole bone. Alexis now gets ground pork since she was not digesting the pork neck bones as easily. 


I don't feed turkey drumsticks. I remove the meat. Those bones are harder than chicken drumsticks due to the bird being older when butchered. For me it is a comfort thing. I will feed the bones from the rest of a turkey.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

The first thing I started Gabe on as an 8 week old puppy was chicken leg quarters, and he's never had a problem with them.

I separate Gabe's food into an RMB breakfast meal and a ground dinner meal (easier to mix vitamin powders, supplemental oils, medication, probiotics, etc. into.)

On the other hand, I do feed turkey drumsticks, but I don't prefer them. But they come on the whole turkey, I don't eat turkey, and it'd be a shame to waste them.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We feed a mix of ground and non-ground bone. I'll feed whole chickens, quarters, legs, wings, necks. I havent fed a whole turkey but done necks and wings, feet etc. My guys had a hard time with pork necks but can do them ground. Right now I've been feeding more ground just bc I can't take the time to separate full pieces right now being pregnant the smell bothers me so instead of buying bulk backs ive been buying bulk preground tubes mixed with and without organs and bone for a variety. With chicken you shouldnt have a problem feeding whole. Sometimes at younger ages they may not chew pieces as well hence you may have found a piece in the pups poop but i wouldnt worry. Do what you feel comfortable doing but make sure the pup gets enough bone in its diet ground or whole.


----------

